# Favorite Submission



## MJS (Nov 7, 2007)

Thought it would be cool to hear what everyones favorite submission is and why!:ultracool

For myself, I like the rear naked choke.  When applied right, the person should be tapping, even before its locked on fully.  I say this, because everyone that I train under in grappling puts extra emphasis on proper position and application of the technique.  

IMO, its one of the most dominating submissions, especially considering what this move is targetting. 

Anyone else?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rear naked choke, why because it is one that I can do pretty well.


----------



## searcher (Nov 7, 2007)

Tough call.   There are so many great ones.   I am kind of partial to Kimura or an achilles lock.   They have both worked well to this point and hopefully they will continue to do so.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 7, 2007)

Americana!  Because it is real easy to do!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 7, 2007)

masherdong said:


> Americana!  Because it is real easy to do!



If it's easy to do you're probably missing a few things that also make it easy to escape, submissions are never "easy" 

And to the question, Triangle chokes are what I fall back on, but I don't think I really have a "favorite".


----------



## Jai (Nov 7, 2007)

I am a big fan of the three great chokes; Triangle, Rear Naked, and Guillotine. All are very devastating and end things quickly if done right.


----------



## MattJ (Nov 8, 2007)

Favorite submission? Whichever one works at the time! :btg:


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had a lot of success with kimuras generally...people always seem to leave their arms in convenient places!  The one I hit most often is a kimura from north/south.


----------



## PictonMA (Nov 8, 2007)

With a gi - Okuri Eri Shime (Sliding Lapel Strangle)

Without a gi - Juji Getame (Arm bar) or Kimura


----------



## Odin (Nov 8, 2007)

Armbars....I love them.....after switching from a triangle to one.

beautiful.


----------



## DRay (Nov 18, 2007)

Gogoplata/Locoplata because they're awesome and weird.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 18, 2007)

Triangle, legs are crazy buff and it just sinks. I dig the Guillotine as well, RNC is nice. There's a variation on the triangle that uses your own head and arm when someone puts you in a guillotine, it's a sleeper, sneaks up... I love that one.


----------



## searcher (Nov 18, 2007)

I see a great many people talk of loving chokes and then state: rear-naked, guillotine, or triangle.    But what about the good ole cross-choke?   simple, easy to use, effective, and heavily over-looked.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 18, 2007)

DRay said:


> Gogoplata/Locoplata because they're awesome and weird.


 
Those are both really cool chokes. I've tried them a couple times and never in a full roll but they're super cool. Especially from rubber gaurd.

I'm also a fan of anaconda choke. I like it because as you roll into it it gets tighter. 

The other one I really like is arm triangle when they're in my gaurd. Especially in an mma setting. You slip the big punch, and then sit up and throw the choke on. It's really sneaky and cool. I was watching an ameteur fight and the announcer wasn't super experienced. It looked like the one guy was just holding the other guy in his gaurd. Turns out he had the arm triangle sunk and the fight was over. Kind of funny to watch.


----------



## USP45CT (Nov 20, 2007)

definately the triangle.  It is so easy to transition to it off of an arm bar attempt that most people pretty much walk right into it.


----------



## Mei Hua (Nov 20, 2007)

My fav?

The RNC


----------



## TheArtofDave (Dec 4, 2007)

*I've got to say that the rear naked choke, and the triangle arm bar would be my favorite. As for why they're both effective, and when applied by a very skilled person almost impossible to escape.*


----------



## rutherford (Dec 4, 2007)

Toss me in for a kimura.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a couple of favorites.  The triangle choke and knee bar from the turtle position.  Also favor the rear naked choke with body triangle.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 2, 2008)

If I can have a chance for any submission it's rear naked choke because that's by far the most powerful one. 

The submission I've used the most is a guillotine, which I like because of how quickly it ends fights (someone shoots, I sink a guilliotine, game over.)

But my two "favourites" are probably the triangle choke and arm bar. I like techniques that work as well from the bottom as the top, plus these two are great for transitioning from one to the other.

Oh, and the arm triangle. Compression chokes are very cool, and his is the only submission I can use from inside my opponent's guard.


----------

